# BMW Audio A2DP music stream



## Sav213 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Have been highly recommend this site by many of my BMW friends.

I have just purchased a 2016 (facelift) BMW 118d M-Sport. Collecting the car this weekend but i have a question if you guys can help out.

Does my BMW system have Bluetooth audio music stream? Definitely has Bluetooth telephone but im aware some models don't have the music stream option. As i mentioned i dont have the car yet so limited with any radio model numbers etc but it has satnav . I have attached actual pictures of the system if this helps...





















Many thanks
Sav


----------

